# art des speichers identifizieren?



## Iwein (12. August 2004)

Hi 
Ich habe mir vor einem Jahr einen neuen Rechner zugelegt. Darin befindet sich ein 512ddr-ram Riegel von Corsair. Jetzt möchte ich meinen PC auf ein Gig Arbeitsspeicher erweitern um Dual-Channel zu haben und so. Mein Problem ist nur das es so viele Speicger von Corsair gibt. Kann ich irgendwie erkennen welchen Riegel ich genau habe?


----------



## Mc_Fly_B (12. August 2004)

Ein Blick auf die Rechnung oder Nachfrage beim Händler sollten Aufschluss bringen. Zur Not Rechner aufschrauben und schauen, ob was Sinnvolles und Nützliches auf dem Riegel zu erkennen ist.

Gruss
Mc Fly


----------



## Iwein (12. August 2004)

Auf der Rechnung stand nur: "512MB PC400 Corsair CL2" aber da gibt es ja die LL VErsion, die Pro Version usw....gibt es irgendwo eine Nummer oder so mit der man den riegel identifizieren kann?


----------



## greynox (12. August 2004)

Hi, 
soweit ich weis wird Dual-Channel RAM nur im Doppelpack ausgeliefert also 2 RAM-Riegel die aufeinander abgestimmt sind! Das heißt leider neuen RAM kaufen  denn du hast wie ich sehe nur einen Normalen ich glaub der heißt auch sogar Singel-Channel . 

Hochachtungsvoll
greynox


----------



## Iwein (13. August 2004)

Das heißt ich muss mir jetztz 1Gigabyte Dualchannelarbeitsspeicher kaufen?
Ich kann bei Dualchannel nicht einfach 2 gleiche Riegel nehmen?
Welchen kann man denn empfehlen? Ich hätte gerne ein GiGAbyte und Pc400. Ich habe das Asus a7n8x deluxe mainboard. Kenne mich da nicht so aus, also danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Alex Duschek (13. August 2004)

Dein Mainboard hat doch 3 Speicherstellen.Also kannst du einfach einfach 2*256MB Dualchannel Ram kaufen und den 512er in den 3. Slot reinstecken.So hast du Dualchannel und 1 Gig Ram


----------



## Iwein (17. August 2004)

kann ich auch diese: Speicher 1024 MB DDR-RAM PC-400/TWINX1024-3200LLPRO Corsair CL-2,0 mit meinen 512mb ddr400 ram kombinieren?
Meine sind auch von corsair und sind auch cl2.
hab ich dann immer noch dual channel oder nur 1,5gig singelchannel?


----------



## Opium (17. August 2004)

Singel.
Für Dual brauchst du nur zwei Riegel die gleich groß ,  gleich schnell und am besten [eigentlich nicht unbebingt notwendig ] vom gleichen Hersteller sind.


----------

